# Betta Drawing



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

I was inspired but some of the great betta drawings i have seen, so i decided to give it a shot. I draw on occasion but mainly MLP and simple stick figures lol. But here is my drawing, i thought it turned out pretty good.


----------



## Bettabirdlover (Feb 6, 2016)

Aww can't see a pic for some reason. :-?


----------



## BettaMommaHeather (Jan 22, 2016)

I think i fixed it.


----------

